# Sliding Tailstock Drill Chuck?



## raross61 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone had a good design for one of these? Mine is a mt-2 in the tailstock.Thanks


----------



## pebbleworm (Jan 18, 2015)

I like the looks of the Atlas turret tailstock:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Atlas-Lathe-Turret-Tailstock-/131385880939
It seems relatively easy to fabricate.


----------



## Allan (Jan 18, 2015)

I realize this is an old thread. Did you ever build a tailstock drill chuck? There was a nice design for one in HSM a couple of years back. I actually want to build one for my 2MT as well. If you want it I can get back to you with the proper issue info.
Al


----------



## raross61 (Jan 19, 2015)

Allan said:


> I realize this is an old thread. Did you ever build a tailstock drill chuck? There was a nice design for one in HSM a couple of years back. I actually want to build one for my 2MT as well. If you want it I can get back to you with the proper issue info.
> Al




Yes I would be very interested in the one in the HSM if you can find it. Thanks Bob


----------



## Allan (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi, Bob.
Sorry it took so long to get back to you. The article is in HSM May/June 2014. Back issues should still be available. Looks like a fairly simple design. It uses Morse Taper extension in the tailstock which you bore out and put in a piece of drill rod. The MT extensions can be bought for $10 or less. The only problem is that it was designed for 3MT and my lathe has a 2MT. I'll give it a try it and see if it has enough "meat" to work. If not I'll go to an outside design that clamps around the tailstock quill. Hope this helps.

Al


----------



## raross61 (Jan 24, 2015)

Allan said:


> Hi, Bob.
> Sorry it took so long to get back to you. The article is in HSM May/June 2014. Back issues should still be available. Looks like a fairly simple design. It uses Morse Taper extension in the tailstock which you bore out and put in a piece of drill rod. The MT extensions can be bought for $10 or less. The only problem is that it was designed for 3MT and my lathe has a 2MT. I'll give it a try it and see if it has enough "meat" to work. If not I'll go to an outside design that clamps around the tailstock quill. Hope this helps.
> 
> Al



Allan,

     Thanks for all your help I will look into this. Bob


----------

